# coker redline quality



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I was looking into getting a set of Coker BFG Silvertown redline radials for my 68. Last week, I talked to a friend who said he bought a set for his 66 Vette, and he said they were poorly made, way out of round. He then got rid of them. The guy owns a successful garage, is well off enough to buy whatever he wants. My deal is this, is he exaggerating? Did he just get a bad set, or a bad tire or 2? Do any of you have any good/bad experience with these? I just don't want to buy something only to return it. I tried looking for complaints, but haven't found any. I don't know what to think. Thanks for any input.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have any first hand experience, nor do I know anyone who has. However, I got to visit his shop on the Power Tour one year and we pretty much had the run of the place, and got to meet him. He struck me as a good guy who'd make something right if there was a problem. Also, anyone can make a mistake on any given day, but I'd think if problems like that were commonplace, he'd not be as successful as he is.

Bear


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Which is it?*

Coker is a reputable company and supports the vintage car hobby. I'm sure that they stand behind their product.

However, the question I want to ask you is this : Are you looking for correct reproduction tires from the era that will be judged for correctness at a GTOAA show or a AACA event?

Or are you looking for tires with the "vintage" Redline look that offer the ride, handling and safety of a modern tire?


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Looking for modern tire with the vintage look. Mine's a driver, not a trailer queen. I was all set to buy a set until I talked to my friend. Looking further, I can't find one bad word about them, except his. Thanks


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I did some more research, and from what I've learned, the Coker's are BFG Silvertowns. The Diamondback lll's are BFG Radial TA's that are made by Michelin USA. I have not yet found out how the Silvertown compares to the TA, and by who and where the Silvertown is made.( I would assume they're made in the same place) I'll keep digging, as my car is still at the paint shop, and I have a little dead time.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Tires for cars that are driven!*

That's why I asked.

Back in the 70's when my 66 GTO was my daily driver, it was equipped with Michelin X blackwalls. They were somewhat expensive back then, but an older friend of mine convinced me to go with the steel-belted radials for their superior ride, handling and safety. I never regretted that decision.

Fast forward to the frame-off rotisserie restoration of The GreaT One. I was not ready to step back to reproduction vintage tires. I did my research, even visited the Diamondback Tire facility! I went with the Diamondback BFG Radial T/As. I have no doubt that I made the right choice!

I take the GreaT One to quite a few shows each year and it is driven there. I enjoy the ride, handling and safety of a modern steel-belted radial tire. I highly recommend them!



No affiliation with Diamondback Tire - just a satisfied customer!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I met Corky Coker over 10 years ago and he is a great guy. His tires have been first rate, but I realize I've never owned a set myself. Ive ridden in cars for thousands of miles with their tires though. They are fine.

Get radials - bias ply tires are terrible.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Well, I did a bunch of online research, and found not one bad word about Cokers. I also did some shopping, and picked up a set. I have a new tire machine and balancer at work, mounted them, and they took a minimum amount of weight. I'm sure I'll be happy with them. Maybe my friend, who had the issue, got a bad tire or two, or maybe he had one of his employees do the job, and he screwed it up. Maybe he turned into a drama queen. I don't know. I do want to thank you for the responses, though.


----------

